

Dow Jones' 2010 Executive Compensation Report for VC-Backed Companies - smilliken
http://www.dowjones.com/privatemarkets/research/Compensation%20Survey_2010.xls

======
smilliken
I thought it was interesting how pre-revenue median compensation for CEOs was
$320k, and post-revenue was $291k.

Which pre-revenue companies are paying their CEOs $320k?

~~~
anemitz
The first thing that came to my mind was non software related companies that
have large manufacturing/operational overhead to launch a product. It's
possible, with a small sample like this, to have only surveyed hardware
companies -- which would definitely skew things quite a bit.

------
DevX101
I'm actually surprised that the median founder of a venture funded firm only
owns ~5% of the company.

Do others' experience confirm this?

~~~
smilliken
This certainly isn't the Silicon Valley demographic, but I'm not sure what the
demographic _is_. I'd be interested to see a breakdown of what kinds of
companies were surveyed.

That being said, the numbers given are for CXOs, and not specifically founders
(though there's obviously a strong overlap). Founders in Silicon Valley, even
after raising large rounds, will typically own much more than 5% of the
company.

